# günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker



## Lyran (16. August 2011)

*günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Hey,

wir brauchen einen neuen Multifunktionsdrucker, sollte drucken, scannen, kopieren können, das übliche halt. Eventuell wäre WLAN noch ganz nett, muss aber nicht sein. Wichtig ist, das wir den Drucker nur zu zweit nutzen und es daher auf vielleicht 10 Seiten S/W und noch weniger Farb-Seiten pro Woche kommt. Bei dem alten Drucker kam es öfter zu Problemen mit eingetrockneter Tinte, hat sich da vllt was getan was das verhindert?

Hab mir den Epson Stylus SX525WD mal ausgeguckt, der sieht schonmal ganz gut aus.

Vorschläge, Anregungen? 

LG


----------



## oldmanDF (16. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*



Lyran schrieb:


> Bei dem alten Drucker kam es öfter zu Problemen mit eingetrockneter Tinte, hat sich da vllt was getan was das verhindert?



Warum dann nicht gleich auf ein Laser-Multifunktionsgerät zurückgreifen?! Wie hoch ist überhaupt dein Budget?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Für Wenigdrucker ist der völlig ausreichend, vlt. schau halt mal auch auf die Patronenpreise - selbst wenn die recht hoch sind, solte das bei 10 Seiten/Monat o.k sein. Wieviel wird der Dich denn kosten? 


Ich selber hab vor 2-3 Wochen  den Epson SX425W bei Media Markt für läppsche 59€ bekommen: getrennte Patronen und WLAN. Allerdings ist der echt langsam, mein 4-5 Jahre alter Canon IP3300 war viel schneller. Mir macht das aber nichts aus, da ich meist eh nur 2-3 Seiten drucke, und wenn ich mal wie neulich ausnahmsweise eine Anleitung mit 20 Seiten drucke, dann mach ich in der Zeit halt was anderes. Fotodruck ist übrigens auch ganz gut. Die Patronen sind da allerdings recht teuer, im Laden ohne Versand fast so viel, wie der mich bei MediaMarkt kostete  Aber da gilt das, was ich oben schon schrieb: wer nicht viel druckt, bei dem ist das eher Nebensache. Außerdem: je preiswerter der Drucker, desto weniger schlimm wäre es, wenn der doch eintrocknet. Die T1295 für meinen Drucker (Tankgröße L. Die wirtschaflichere Größe XL passt bei meinem nicht) kosten 40€ für einen Satz Farbe+SW, einmal Schwarz kostet 10€ und reicht für ca. 350 Seiten laut Epson.


----------



## Lyran (17. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*



oldmanDF schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich auf ein  Laser-Multifunktionsgerät zurückgreifen?! Wie hoch ist überhaupt dein  Budget?
> 
> MfG


 
Mir ist es egal ob Tintenstrahl oder Laser, kommt auf Preis und Leistung  an. Das Budget liegt bei ca. 100€, weniger ist aber auch gut   Wiegesagt, es wird nicht viel gedruckt und daher werden auch keine  hohen Ansprüche gestellt. Er soll zuverlässig funktionieren und das wars  auch schon.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Für Wenigdrucker ist der völlig ausreichend, vlt.  schau halt mal auch auf die Patronenpreise - selbst wenn die recht hoch  sind, solte das bei 10 Seiten/Monat Woche o.k sein. Wieviel wird der Dich  denn kosten?
> 
> 
> Ich selber hab vor 2-3 Wochen  den Epson  SX425W bei Media Markt für läppsche 59€ bekommen: getrennte Patronen und  WLAN. Allerdings ist der echt langsam, mein 4-5 Jahre alter Canon  IP3300 war viel schneller. Mir macht das aber nichts aus, da ich meist  eh nur 2-3 Seiten drucke, und wenn ich mal wie neulich ausnahmsweise  eine Anleitung mit 20 Seiten drucke, dann mach ich in der Zeit halt was  anderes. Fotodruck ist übrigens auch ganz gut. Die Patronen sind da  allerdings recht teuer, im Laden ohne Versand fast so viel, wie der mich  bei MediaMarkt kostete  Aber da gilt das, was ich oben schon schrieb:  wer nicht viel druckt, bei dem ist das eher Nebensache. Außerdem: je  preiswerter der Drucker, desto weniger schlimm wäre es, wenn der doch  eintrocknet. Die T1295 für meinen Drucker (Tankgröße L. Die  wirtschaflichere Größe XL passt bei meinem nicht) kosten 40€ für einen  Satz Farbe+SW, einmal Schwarz kostet 10€ und reicht für ca. 350 Seiten  laut Epson.


 
Das trifft auf uns auch zu, mehr als 20 Seiten auf einmal werden wir  wohl kaum drucken, von daher ist das Drucktempo egal. Es sind allerdings  10 Seiten/*Woche* und nicht pro Monat  Bei dem Drucker den ich  mir ausgeguckt hab bezahle ich 85€ fürs Gerät und 40€ für die Patronen,  auf dem Bild sieht das dann so aus als wären das sowohl Schwarz als auch  Cyan, Magenta, Gelb in der Packung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

genau diese Patronen braucht meiner auch. Man muss dazu aber sagen, dass die bei amazon letzte Woche noch 45€ kosteten. Ich wollte mir nämlich vor ner Woche schonmal vorsorglich welche bestellen, damit ich nicht überraschend ohne Patronen dastehe und dann bei zB MediaMarkt welche für 60€ kaufen muss  , und wollte die dann bei hardwareversand.de bestellen zusammen mit RAM, da die Patronen dort mit 38€ billiger waren als bei amazon (trotz Versand, der kostet bei hardwareversand 4€)


Jetzt wäre halt auch die Frage, ob es nicht auch "meinen" Drucker bei dir in der Nähe in einem MediaMarkt gibt und der genausogut reicht, oder ob der Preis nur zufällig hier in Köln so niedrig war. Denn 59€: selbst online ist meiner nicht unter 78€ + Versand zu haben.  


ps: auch 10 Seiten die WOCHE ist in einem Bereich, wo man idR nicht wegen der Tintenpreise extra einen teureren Drucker kaufen "muss"


----------



## joel3214 (17. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Würde mal sagen das laser für dich ausfällt da du ja auch in Farbe drucken willst oder?
Da Laserdrucker mit Farbe um einiges mehr kosten.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Nur nebenbei: jetzt kosten die Patronen bei amazon wieder knapp 44€, gestern 38€... ^^


----------



## Lyran (18. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Würde mal sagen das laser für dich ausfällt da du ja auch in Farbe drucken willst oder?
> Da Laserdrucker mit Farbe um einiges mehr kosten.


 
Ich will auf jeden Fall die Möglichkeit haben in Farbe zu drucken, wie oft das dann ist (wegen Verbrauch) ist dann wieder eine andere Sache 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Nur nebenbei: jetzt kosten die Patronen bei amazon wieder knapp 44€, gestern 38€... ^^


 
Schweinerei!^^ Wie das tagesabhängig mal einfach um 6€ schwankt


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Ich hab mir wegen Eintrocknen vorgenommen, mind alle 2 Wochen mal ein Foto auszudrucken


----------



## Lyran (18. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Bin gerade mal beim Media Markt vorbeigefahren, den SX425 hatten sie gar nicht erst und den SX525 gabs für schlappe 99€  Also hab ich den SX525 für 85€ + 4€ fürn USB Kabel (finde das alte nicht) bei Amazon bestellt. Kabel kann man bei Media Markt ja eh nicht kaufen (20€ für ein strunznormales LAN Kabel )


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Ich betreibe meinen ja per WLAN, hab nur bei der INstallation das USB-Kabel benutzt, weil dann der WLAN-Key leichter einzugeben ist als per Bedienfeld beim Drucker  Du hast aber hoffentlich das richige Kabel bestellt? Das ist am Drucker dieser andere USB-Typ, also nicht das "flache" wie beim PC


Der SX425 war dann wohl bei meinem MediaMarkt noch als Restposten zu haben, der ist ja auch schon 2006 auf den Markt gekommen. Waren aber noch 4-5 Stück auf dem Stapel, so wie bei den anderen Druckern auch.


----------



## Lyran (19. August 2011)

*AW: günstigen Multifunktionsdrucker für Wenig-Drucker*

Ne, ist schon das richtige  Typ A auf Typ B. Bin mal gespannt wie der Drucker sich schlägt


----------

